# Great song writing seminar



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You have to love logarithms. I have been on a some youtube recording how to channels. This was recommended to me. An awesome primer on lyric structure, phrasing in relationship beat placement. 

Worth a listen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4svcglLnlA


----------



## Angelepai (Aug 13, 2015)

The objective of specialists, in every single innovative try, is association—to make something that goes out into the world and reverberates. In this 3-day workshop in Nashville, TN, Jonatha will work with a little gathering of 20 individuals to locate the general message in your story, make songs that resound, and interface with your group of onlookers through drew in execution. This workshop guarantees to be exceptions .


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Enjoyed it, thanks



shoretyus said:


> You have to love logarithms. I have been on a some youtube recording how to channels. This was recommended to me. An awesome primer on lyric structure, phrasing in relationship beat placement.
> 
> Worth a listen.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4svcglLnlA


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm currently 12 minutes into this, and feeling it's absolutely brilliant. This is a must see for any aspiring song writer IMHO.


----------

